# Tyler's new look.



## WPeter (Sep 21, 2007)

Did anyone else watch the video interview with Tyler at the Tour of California? It's on the VeloNews website. He has longer hair now, and he was wearing a black ball cap pulled down low and a black t-shirt. All that's missing now are the tattoos. It looks to me like he's now trying to paint himself as a "bad boy" or "rebel". I know that's probably partly due to the teams overall image, but to me it just looked kind of silly. I guess if the squeaky, clean cut looking isn't working for you anymore you just have to try something new. Sorry for the rant, but I wish he'd either just fess up or go away.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Aw shucks Tyler to bad boy Tyler? Please. He should recast himself as IT guy.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*pics or it didn't happen*

<a href="https://sports.webshots.com/photo/2804381890047591100xfusuk"><img src="https://thumb0.webshots.net/t/58/558/3/81/89/2804381890047591100xfusuk_th.jpg" alt="Tyler Hamilton is on Rock RAcing, but he wasn't allowed to ride in the ToC"></a>


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Simple. Team uniform. 
Same reason Jens wears a white CSC hat and white/red/black shirt.


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

He looks like he is 50 years old in that picture.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Tyler a bad boy? :lol: 

Next you'll say he's walking around kicking dogs.


----------



## The Rev (Feb 11, 2008)

No way he would kick a dog, he swore on Tugboats grave that he is not a cheat. He would just run it over with an Escalade instead.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

a little too much time in the tanning bed, botox, and HGH will do that too your face


----------



## bikes r truth (Feb 28, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> Simple. Team uniform.
> Same reason Jens wears a white CSC hat and white/red/black shirt.


Team kit is the only thing good about Rock Racing. Egomaniac for an owner who has pretty much alienated everyone in the industry. Feel bad for Freddy Rodriguez.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

bigpinkt said:


> a little too much time in the tanning bed, botox, and HGH will do that too your face


man, landis looks about 30lbs heavy in that pic and tyler just looks like...hell.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

blackhat said:


> man, landis looks about 30lbs heavy in that pic


Classic symptom of stopping taking artificial testosterone.


----------



## jerryon (May 28, 2006)

blackhat said:


> man, landis looks about 30lbs heavy in that pic and tyler just looks like...hell.


you are not to far off


Floyd Landis has put on ten kilograms, or about 22 pounds, and is not training. "Why should I?", he told Sportwereld.be. "But I still put in some time each week on my bike. And I advise the youngsters at Rock Racing."

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/feb08/feb26news2


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

jerryon said:


> And I advise the youngsters at Rock Racing.



youngsters, lol. did he gain a decade in addition to the excess mass? cipo, freddie and TH are all his senior. that teams a rolling retirement home.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Did you catch the Road article were Tyler says he retired after the US Champs last Fall? He wasn't going to tell the media because they didn't deserve it or something like that. Wonder if his twin knew?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

WPeter said:


> Did anyone else watch the video interview with Tyler at the Tour of California? It's on the VeloNews website. He has longer hair now, and he was wearing a black ball cap pulled down low and a black t-shirt. All that's missing now are the tattoos. It looks to me like he's now trying to paint himself as a "bad boy" or "rebel". I know that's probably partly due to the teams overall image, but to me it just looked kind of silly. I guess if the squeaky, clean cut looking isn't working for you anymore you just have to try something new. Sorry for the rant, but I wish he'd either just fess up or go away.


feel better now?


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Tyler has become just another spare part.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

jerryon said:


> Floyd Landis has put on ten kilograms, or about 22 pounds, and is not training. "Why should I?", he told Sportwereld.be. "But I still put in some time each week on my bike. And I advise the youngsters at Rock Racing."


Tyler and Floyd...could there be any better 'mentors'?


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have to disagree about rock racing. We can all sit here an pontificate on the status of professioanl cycling but the fact is that it is a small market sport in the US. A team trying to bring the sport to a different market instead of the over 40 long distance runner/cyclist crowd is a good thing. Maybe they are different but I think more people will be interested in the sport due their presence. I was at 3 stages of the tour of california and their team trailer was busier than anyone else in the race. Whether we like the team members or not that is good for cycling.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I think the new look is hawt


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

blackhat said:


> <a href="https://sports.webshots.com/photo/2804381890047591100xfusuk"><img src="https://thumb0.webshots.net/t/58/558/3/81/89/2804381890047591100xfusuk_th.jpg" alt="Tyler Hamilton is on Rock RAcing, but he wasn't allowed to ride in the ToC"></a>


He looks like Kelly from the Bad News Bears.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

It's his twin.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

*velonews interview*

I did watch that interview and thought Tyler was not his 'usual' self and sort of in the shadows. One thing he said that I thought was surprising was his admission that Rock Racing was giving Botero, Sevilla and himself a second chance. From my point of view, if I was in his shoes, I would have worded things differently...ie. "that Rock Racing is giving me the opportunity to race again" and I wouldn't necessarily group myself with Botero and Sevilla since they are the 'real' cheats and not me. 
On the other hand, I may be reading too much into his comment.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

chuckice said:


> It's his twin.


That's good.

S.


----------

